# Creative and Cool Book Markers for Book Worms



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2015)

Check out some of these unusual and cool book markers.  http://www.boredpanda.com/creative-bookmarks/


----------



## AprilT (Feb 7, 2015)

I really like those.  I would like to have #5, 6 and 7 to go along with all the other nice bookmarks I've lost over the years., shoot, lost over the past month.  But I really would try to hold on to those much longer.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

These are pretty neat!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2015)

Cute, clever and creative.

  However, I just use a piece of paper or thin cardboard.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Cute, clever and creative.
> 
> However, I just use a piece of paper or thin cardboard.



I'm pretty much at your method, I've even lost most of the free bookmarkers I get from the library.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2015)

Those are cool - might be an idea for authors to give one away with every book they sell ...


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2015)

How about a hot dog bookmark pen?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2015)

A few more neat book markers here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/leg-bookmarks-olena-mysnyk-mybookmark/


----------



## Cookie (May 18, 2015)

I'm the same as you AS, don't read paper books anymore, always on my Kobo e-reader.  

Those bookmarks  look fun, SB.  Much much better than a receipt or scrap of paper.


----------



## Glinda (May 18, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> These are pretty neat!
> 
> View attachment 14090



WOW!  Glinda needs one like this!!


----------



## AprilT (May 18, 2015)

That wouldn't be you, you remind me of the pretty which or should I say the good which in OZ.


----------



## Kitties (May 22, 2015)

I have some of those clip bookmarks that can show the exact spot where you stopped reading. Love them but my tabby will pull them out of books. So I'm not using them. There seems to be nothing she doesn't get into.

I was just using paper or an insert out of a magazine. I bought a couple of pretty cards at the thrift store for 25 cents each and use those now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 6, 2015)

*Creative Book Shelves*

More pics here.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2015)

I miss books not having jackets so much anymore.  Slipping the jacket cover into a spot in the book always worked.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2015)

*Cool Gifts for Bookworms*

Some neat gift ideas here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2016)

Beautiful hand-carved silver carved bookmarks...more here. 

"I always been passionate about books and literature and making jewels has been my profession for the past 30 years. But only in recent years I started working on the bookmarks.They started out as a simple piece of silver, cut and engraved and slowly become more elaborate. 

They got better, piece after piece, becoming bigger, more intricate and beautiful over time.Every cut and every mark on the surface is unique, every bookmark is unique. There can’t be two identical even with the same subject. What you see now is the result of thousand of hours spent perfecting the technique combined with my passion for art and a life lived working with metals. Check out my previous works here."


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 26, 2016)

I miss books not having jackets so much anymore.  Slipping the jacket cover into a spot in the book always worked.

Really everything is beautiful indeed. But a tissue, a sheet of obviously unused potty paper, those annoying subscription things that fall out of magazines, even a ripped magazine or paper plate in a pinch. But for Dear Lord's sake do not fold corners. If there is any chance at all ever that this book will ever be donated do not fold corners...really please.


----------

